# Above the tree line in the Cascades



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Always a great thread.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Grazi!

BTW - The video is now up!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Great!


----------



## goforgait (Jun 26, 2010)

We rode this trail years ago and really enjoyed - thanks for sharing pictures


----------

